# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  Software won't print is it a driver issue?

## Themightygeckoe

I received the X-One yesterday an set it up. I connected the usb cord to the computer and opened makerbot. (I previously had a flashforge but had issues so I purchased this.) The print button was grayed out no matter which printer I attempted to select. I figured that it just didn't like the x-one. I installed the supplied software from the x-one sd card but I still couldn't get it to print. Whenever I hit print in the software, it would just download a gcode file.
I attempted to download the supplied driver but it gives me an error message. I can upload gcode files to the SD card and print them that way but I prefer printing using USB. Is there a version of the drivers that I can download to try? Can I print using USB?  This is on a Windows 7 machine, BTW.

----------


## wirlybird

Yes, there is a driver update I think it was that I ran into.  I can look later when I get home but google for that driver by name (don't need numbers) and you will find the website.  There is something I remember about the driver install that doesn't work.  Get the one from the website and try it.

You may also have to tell it to run as adminitrator when installing but I think only for Win10.

Also check my facebook group at QIDI 3D.

----------


## wirlybird

Any luck on this?

----------


## jfkansas

First off this isn't an inkjet printer and you shouldn't "prefer" to print via USB. SD card is always the best option. Some prints can go 4, 6, 8 hours plus and too many things can interrupt USB and fail your print. 

Second, "Makerbot" shouldn't be used or whatever you are trying to do especially the newest versions of MB Desktop. The newest versions of Desktop don't even run Genuine makerbot Rep1 and Rep2 printers correctly, and surely will have issues with a clone.

Your best bet is getting Simplify 3d. 






> I received the X-One yesterday an set it up. I connected the usb cord to the computer and opened makerbot. (I previously had a flashforge but had issues so I purchased this.) The print button was grayed out no matter which printer I attempted to select. I figured that it just didn't like the x-one. I installed the supplied software from the x-one sd card but I still couldn't get it to print. Whenever I hit print in the software, it would just download a gcode file.
> I attempted to download the supplied driver but it gives me an error message. I can upload gcode files to the SD card and print them that way but I prefer printing using USB. Is there a version of the drivers that I can download to try? Can I print using USB?  This is on a Windows 7 machine, BTW.

----------

